# Memory leak detector



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 11, 2019)

Hullo all,
I was looking at the ideas page on the FreeBSD wiki and one idea was a replacement for the memory profiler mprof ( which appears not to have been maintained for about thirty years).
So I wrote a prototype program that detects leaks in C programs. It doesn't have all the statistical output of mprof yet but that can be addressed - it's just a bit of arithmetic and file I/O.
I emailed the contact for mprof, Julian, last week but he hasn't replied.
I just was hoping some C programmers could test it and give feedback and bug reports.
Please note: I will be very slow addressing issues as my life is chaos ATM. I'm sure the software is very buggy and I apologise for that in advance. It doesn't work on non x86-64 architectures. It doesn't yet work on Linux.
To get it and run the example program:
`git clone [URL]https://github.com/SanctaMaria1997/valve.git[/URL] valve
cd valve
make
sudo make install
valve -p libdugong.so ./example`
Thanks.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 11, 2019)

I just realized I should probably have posted this in off-topic - sorry.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 15, 2019)

Update: it now runs on both FreeBSD 12 and Linux!


----------

